# The Electronic Wallet.



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2011)

Inevitably it's coming. Google are already on the move and the opposition are already going to courts.

I've just finished an application that still relies on credit cards. Basically, wherever you are you can order food delivered to your exact location, but you still need a credit card.

Google are about to introduce a system that only requires the user to tap in a PIN number on their mobile to make payments after ordering. They're even putting it in place in supermarkets so you pay for your groceries with your phone. McDonalds are in also of course.

A huge step closer to a cashless society and excluding many people.

Would you use it and leave your old fashioned money and purse and plastic safely at home? Convenience, saving time, just a single important thing to carry around. Difficult to resist?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 17, 2011)

I quite like waying my card with no PIN when I get a MacDonalds drive through. It's rare I've got more then a tenner on me anyway.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2011)

I managed to live happily without banks at all for about 4 years. I have cards now I have never used. I've been using company card recently. The whole idea of a single company (Google) pretty much controlling the vast majority of transactions (and holding the data) scares me frankly.

They will not take a percentage like most card transactions do today. Revenue will come from advertising. Walk past McDonalds - receive a txt and ad' for menu option - into shop - tap your PIN and order from mobile - collect your shit and leave.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 17, 2011)

cash or nothing, ffs


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 17, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I managed to live happily without banks at all for about 4 years. I have cards now I have never used. I've been using company card recently. The whole idea of a single company (Google) pretty much controlling the vast majority of transactions (and holding the data) scares me frankly.
> 
> They will not take a percentage like most card transactions do today. Revenue will come from advertising. Walk past McDonalds - receive a txt and ad' for menu option - into shop - tap your PIN and order from mobile - collect your shit and leave.


this is the correct description.


----------



## mack (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## purves grundy (Sep 17, 2011)

next: an electronic forage in a skip


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Has serious implications for consumers but big opportunities for charities seeking donations...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 18, 2011)

My Direct Debit Card is supposed to act as a pin-free 'wave-it-at-the-detector-on-the shop-counter' device but I have yet to see a sign anywhere accepting the system. It is only for small sums and I can't remember the limit. I am not sure I want to pay for things with my mobile phone. It could create a motivation for hackers to access the data.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 18, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> My Direct Debit Card is supposed to act as a pin-free 'wave-it-at-the-detector-on-the shop-counter' device but I have yet to see a sign anywhere accepting the system. It is only for small sums and I can't remember the limit. I am not sure I want to pay for things with my mobile phone. It could create a motivation for hackers to access the data.



I have found countless mobiles during my walks. Normally by park benches, or hanging out areas on Sunday mornings. Surprising how long people go before they realise they've lost their phone. Not sure how difficult it would be to get the PIN.

I used to worry about using cards online, but have never had a problem.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Has serious implications for consumers but big opportunities for charities seeking donations...



How do you envisage the charity donating opportunities?


----------



## Gmart (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a pin code to get into my apartment here - very convenient - it's all working towards a PIN for everything, though maybe a smart card for transport and for filling in forms.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> How do you envisage the charity donating opportunities?



It makes the user journey more convenient and enables spontaneity. Broadly speaking two ways I see this being useful are on street donations and retail outlets donating...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It makes the user journey more convenient and enables spontaneity. Broadly speaking two ways I see this being useful are on street donations and retail outlets donating...



Coins in boxes are pretty spontaneous. Absolutely no doubt large charity organisations will use the advertising service, whether it will be any more successful than the net? I'm not sure.

At the top of the boards we have a thread about food parcel referals by job centres. Here we have a cashless future at a very different end of the spectrum. This is my biggest concern about such technologies. They aren't 'levelling the playing field' as much today. Helping to create a bigger divide instead.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I guess I can live without a checque book, seeing as I lost mine about a month and a half ago and life has continued ok without it!

But I am a slight laggard where technology is concerned. No need to rush, the future will arrive in its own time!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Coins in boxes are pretty spontaneous. Absolutely no doubt large charity organisations will use the advertising service, whether it will be any more successful than the net? I'm not sure.
> 
> At the top of the boards we have a thread about food parcel referals by job centres. Here we have a cashless future at a very different end of the spectrum. This is my biggest concern about such technologies. They aren't 'levelling the playing field' as much today. Helping to create a bigger divide instead.



Hmmm yeah I can't continue to respond to this without giving up some of the stuff I'm working on.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hmmm yeah I can't continue to respond to this without giving up some of the stuff I'm working on.



Fair enough


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Fair enough



It's a damn shame because it's an exciting area that I can really inform on..!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 19, 2011)

Google wallet has arrived.



> Google’s mobile payment system, Google Wallet, is now available to the public — for people who use Sprint Nexus S 4G phones and Citi MasterCards at least. The near-field communication and contact-less payment system was expected to launch this summer.
> Google Wallet — along with Google Offers — is built on an open platform that combines multiple credit cards, loyalty programs and offers at the point of sale. Payment is made by swiping your smartphone at checkout. Essentially, Google is turning your phone into your wallet.
> The Google Wallet service must be associated with a Google account to begin using it. After agreeing to terms and conditions and entering a PIN, you can start the process of provisioning your cards to your account.
> So far the service only works with Nexus S 4G phones on Sprint; people with these phones will receive over-the-air updates Monday and will see a new “Wallet” app. It also only works with Citi MasterCards and Google Prepaid Cards, which can be filled using any other credit card. Eventually Visa, Discover and American Express will work with the app as well, Google said Monday.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's a great idea, but sure how comfortable I am with giving google that much power.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't wait for a cashless society. Paper money and coins are a pain in the arse though I expect it will take national legislation to make all shops take cards to take hold before it can take hold as the norm. Currently we've got places who take cards for everything, places which take cards for transactions only over £5, some don't take Amex whatsoever, and some don't take cards at all. For all these reasons I have to carry around three cards, and cash. Its a pain in the hole.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I can't wait for a cashless society. Paper money and coins are a pain in the arse though I expect it will take national legislation to make all shops take cards to take hold before it can take hold as the norm. Currently we've got places who take cards for everything, places which take cards for transactions only over £5, some don't take Amex whatsoever, and some don't take cards at all. For all these reasons I have to carry around three cards, and cash. Its a pain in the hole.



Visa and a small amount of cash should sort you out.

I don't want a totally cashless society. What about things you don't want a record of?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I think it's a great idea, but sure how comfortable I am with giving google that much power.



I'm not sure we have much choice, who else is doing this as well as them?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm not sure choice we have, who else is doing this as well as them?



That's my concern!

Edit: Did you read the engadget article a while back about all the possible future applications?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2011)

how long do you reckon it will be before stanley posts a thread called something along the lines of 'i've lost my electronic wallet'?


----------



## grit (Oct 13, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> The whole idea of a single company (Google) pretty much controlling the vast majority of transactions (and holding the data) scares me frankly.



Thats already the case with the credit card companies.


----------



## grit (Oct 13, 2011)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> cash or nothing, ffs



Would make online shopping pretty difficult


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2011)

grit said:


> Thats already the case with the credit card companies.



It's more the linking it to everything else that I do.


----------



## grit (Oct 13, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> It's more the linking it to everything else that I do.



Again the credit card companies will have a far better picture of your actions on the whole as they also capture the physical location of the transactions


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2011)

grit said:


> Again the credit card companies will have a far better picture of your actions on the whole as they also capture the physical location of the transactions



They don't have a gps in or a record of my browsing habits.


----------



## grit (Oct 13, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> They don't have a gps in or a record of my browsing habits.



True cc company doesn't have your browsing habits but thats about it. The point I'm making is that if you are nervous about google having that information, you already surrendered pretty much everything already. The horse has bolted.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Visa and a small amount of cash should sort you out.
> 
> I don't want a totally cashless society. What about things you don't want a record of?



Amex do better cashback reqards than Visa. By choosing to pay everything (where possible) with Amex this year I've already made 56 quid, just for not using cash or visa debit. But for places that don't take Amex, I use Mastercard because of the added protection. The Visa debit is only used for getting cash out for places that don't take either (corner shop/poundland under a fiver etc)

There will always be cash in some form IMO, and it would be a shame to lose it so you can still transact anonymously and conveniently when the tech fails but legislating to make it mandatory for everyone to accept digital payment would be a lot more convenient. The day I can leave home with just a phone for spending money on a night out will be a good one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> That's my concern!
> 
> Edit: Did you read the engadget article a while back about all the possible future applications?



Nope, link?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2011)

grit said:


> True cc company doesn't have your browsing habits but thats about it. The point I'm making is that if you are nervous about google having that information, you already surrendered pretty much everything already. The horse has bolted.



I know...I do like to spread it around a bit...makes no real difference I guess.



skyscraper101 said:


> Amex do better cashback reqards than Visa. By choosing to pay everything (where possible) with Amex this year I've already made 56 quid, just for not using cash or visa debit. But for places that don't take Amex, I use Mastercard because of the added protection. The Visa debit is only used for getting cash out for places that don't take either (corner shop/poundland under a fiver etc)
> 
> There will always be cash in some form IMO, and it would be a shame to lose it so you can still transact anonymously and conveniently when the tech fails but legislating to make it mandatory for everyone to accept digital payment would be a lot more convenient. The day I can leave home with just a phone for spending money on a night out will be a good one.



The reason that lots of small places won't take it is that it costs them, so legislating doesn't seem fair.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2011)

Do no evil?

But control the payments and tracking of millions of people.

I do not have enough trust personally.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nope, link?



Here ya go


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I know...I do like to spread it around a bit...makes no real difference I guess.
> 
> The reason that lots of small places won't take it is that it costs them, so legislating doesn't seem fair.



I know. Legislation in return for no cc charges, natch.


----------

